# Hear me on the radio tonight



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

If you listen to true100.2fm tonight you'll hear one, possibly two of my tracks being played by a special guest DJ.
You can also listen via the internet at http://www.truefm.net
The show is on between 8.30pm and 10pm.

Rogue


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Well done Rogue!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Well done Rogue!


Cheers! 8) 
The tracks will be "Strip Dance" and hopefully "Run 2U".

Rogue


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent news - many congrats Rogue....you must be so proud


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Excellent news - many congrats Rogue....you must be so proud


Hell yeah!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice result Rogue. I hope the feedback is positive for you.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Run2U [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Congrats on the airplay ...


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Cheers guys.
You might also hear them if you're in Ibiza, Kos, Aiya Napa and a few other popular "clubber destinations" this summer.

Rogue


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

what sort of music is it? i might have a listn in


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

cyberface said:


> what sort of music is it? i might have a listn in


Electro and House.
I'm having problems with the streaming from the website :?

Rogue


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice one Rogue, well done 8) . Just about to tune in via the net right now


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

From what the DJ said, it sounds like I may be on around 9pm.

Rogue


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Well done Rogue - famous at last 8)

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm jiggying away to what they are playing now :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I'm jiggying away to what they are playing now :lol:


... except that Lucy Lou seems to like the sound of her own voice. Hope she doesn't keep talking over Rogue's tracks.

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Are you 'bopping' Moley? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Are you 'bopping' Moley? :lol:  :wink:


Definitely - glad people can't see me


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

moley said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Are you 'bopping' Moley? :lol:  :wink:
> ...


Yeah I can imagine you doing a little bopping :wink:. Blimey it's like a Ashwells in my house with this channel playing  :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Rogue on the radio? Sheesh, old news, he has been on my Ipod and SatNav+ for ages, you radio listeners not keeping up with the latest music? :wink:

Nice one Rogue, well done.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Cheers folks. 8) 
They played "Run 2U", and it's received some great feedback from the listeners 
As you may have noticed if you listened, I've changed my artist name to "Energy Lab".
There'll be a whole re-branding thing from "Rogue" happening soon.
Basically, it gives me a more unique identity (there's more than 6 registered bands called "Rogue" in the UK alone.
I bought a domain name today, and have got some other stuff on the go I can't really discuss yet.
But, rest assured, I'll update you all when I can, and I'd just like to say thanks to everyone who has supported me so far.

Rogue


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Rogue said:


> But, rest assured, I'll update you all when I can, and I'd just like to say thanks to everyone who has supported me so far.
> 
> Rogue


Good work fella. Today Stirling, tomorrow Alloa!!! :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

BreTT said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > But, rest assured, I'll update you all when I can, and I'd just like to say thanks to everyone who has supported me so far.
> ...


LMFAO  
Alloa is too hard a crowd to please :wink:

Rogue


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

We can all do the 'ahhh I remember Energy Lab when he was just plain old Rogue.......those were the days......'


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Lol, I'll post an image of my new logo soon.
TBH, I'm not in this for the fame.
As long as I can make enough money to pay the bills each month, that'll do me.
It's all I've ever wanted.

Rogue


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rogue said:


> Lol, I'll post an image of my new logo soon.
> TBH, I'm not in this for the fame.
> As long as I can make enough money to pay the bills each month, that'll do me.
> It's all I've ever wanted.
> ...


Awwww so humble and yet so talented too . Your music is just pure and great


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Do you mind being called Duracell?

And can I have yer autograph?

Missed the show, glad it was well received. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

garyc said:


> Do you mind being called Duracell?
> 
> And can I have yer autograph?
> 
> Missed the show, glad it was well received. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I checked, it's already copyright 

Rogue


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Rogue said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Weird, I was staying in Alloa last weekend and went out in Stirling on Friday night - good laugh - went to Osta. Well worth a look in if you haven't been!

Congrats on the airplay mate - where can I download your tracks from again?

Cheers

James


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

jam said:


> Congrats on the airplay mate - where can I download your tracks from again?


You can't now he's famous :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the airplay mate - where can I download your tracks from again?
> ...


He's changed :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

jam said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Lol 

You can listen to my stuff on my bebo page, which I've got my energylab domain re-directing to until I get time to work on the new website.
There's a brand new electro track on there called "Heavy Duty".

http://www.energylab.biz

If you'd like MP3s of anything, let me know, but make sure you do it before my tiara gets delivered and I start throwing tantrums.
And also, I need all the blue M&Ms removed please :wink:

The Artist Formerly Known As Rogue
(or THA FKR for short :lol: )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought I was going to be on the Telly last night as I was interviewed by London Tongiht about the danger that bendy busses pose to cyclists.

Saw the section, but they didn't use any footage of 'normal' people saying anything. Just people associated with TFL etc.

Hardly surprising really as they interviewed me outside a pub with a drink in my hand. :roll:

Back on topic of course, well done Rogue.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Here's the link to the clip from last night.
Be warned though, the quality is pretty poor, with all the buffering of the stream.
I've just heard that another of my tracks is getting played in two weeks time.

http://download.yousendit.com/55B752930D0614FD

Rogue


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I've put that radio station as one of my favourites 8) . It plays some really cool tracks 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Rogue, on Conspiracy Theory did you write the lyrics and get some random American to record it or is it an original recording which you used under the track? It's one of my favs.

Cheers

John


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

John C said:


> Rogue, on Conspiracy Theory did you write the lyrics and get some random American to record it or is it an original recording which you used under the track? It's one of my favs.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


It was actually an interview with Charles Hickson, who believed he had been abducted by aliens.
I edited the audio to remove the interviewer's questions, to make it more like a monologue.
You can get more audio from here: http://www.konsulting.com/audio_clips.htm and read about it here: http://www.primocontatto.net/articles/hickson.html

A producer friend did a couple of remixes of the track for me.
I'll see if I still have the files to let you hear them.

Rogue


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Another shameless plug if I may   

If you like Ska/Hip-hop/Reggae (I don't :roll: )

My son's band - 'Babyhead', is on BBC Radio 2 ( :? ) tonight at 10.00 pm.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

HighTT said:


> Another shameless plug if I may
> 
> If you like Ska/Hip-hop/Reggae (I don't :roll: )
> 
> My son's band - 'Babyhead', is on BBC Radio 2 ( :? ) tonight at 10.00 pm.


Cool! 8) 
Is he signed or un-signed?

Rogue


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

If the band has been signed (In what sense? - Me I know nothing about contemporary popular music :roll: ) he hasn't told me


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

HighTT said:


> If the band has been signed (In what sense? - Me I know nothing about contemporary popular music :roll: ) he hasn't told me


In the sense of, have they signed a record deal? 

Rogue


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I don't think so but they do have a CD out which they sell from their my-space site and at their gigs (of which they do loads and in good places 8) )


----------

